# New 90-Two



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I picked up a new 90-Two today.

I like the 92 platform the most right now - I know its blasphemy, but I'm liking the feel of my92FS in my hand more than my two custom/semi custom 1911s...

Anyway - Beretta no longer makes all the variations it once did. I wanted something new, but still in the 92 style family. So, I picked this up.

I still slightly prefer my 92FS because of the Hogue rubber grips - but this gun was very accurate, and I like it a lot. Recoil is about the same, and the SA break on it is very nice. Not a mark on it either 

My 92FS is my nightstand and CHL gun - but the 90-Two will make a fun range toy. I am thinking of putting night sights on it - but I don't see the purpose of scuffing up another gun as a carry gun. I have done that enough to other guns...


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice - congratulations.

I was considering a 90-2, but ended up buying my 1st 92F inox only because I've always wanted one.

I also own a Beretta 70S in .22 cal and a full size PX4 (my wife stole from me :smt033) and a PX4 subcompact (my carry gun).

I really do not believe in owning multiple guns (more than 2) of the same brand (I really enjoy shooting different brand guns).

But I'm so impressed with my 4 Beretta's - I may have to have a 90-2 some day.

I hope you enjoy your new Beretta - it's a doozy. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks.

I don't mind owning several of the same brand as long as they are not the EXACT same model. I've owned two identical Glocks, Beretta models and other guns in the past - whenever I do that, I always end up selling 1 of them when I don't use one. But these are not the exact same gun, so I'll be fine 

I think I'm going to get night sights for it this week - I'll send my slide off to get it done.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice and thanks for the comparison pic. Shows the differences nicely. Good complimenting brace of full sized handguns to have one with and without the rail. Congrates.


----------

